
Indefensible: W3C says companies can restrict browser security bug disclosure - JoshTriplett
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/02/indefensible-w3c-says-companies-should-get-decide-when-and-how-security
======
JoshTriplett
Note: the original title is "Indefensible: the W3C says companies should get
to decide when and how security researchers reveal defects in browsers"; I had
to edit it slightly to fit within the title length limit.

